# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Port Salalah (Mina Raysut)

## Eng

Καπου στον Κολπο του Αντεν στη πλευρα του Ομαν ειναι το Port Salalah. Τι το σημαντικο γι'αυτο το λιμανι? Απλά απο εδω γινεται ο ανεφοδιασμος του Νοτιου Ομαν. Επισης, τωρα που η πειρατια ειναι στα πανω της, ειναι ενα απο τα λιμανια που συγκεντρωνουν στοιχεια των Coalition Forces που βρισκονατι στο Κολπο του Αντεν. 
Στο λιμανι αυτο θα συναντησουμε κυριως εγκαταστασεις container για βαπορια απο Handy ως Panamax Containers. 
Επίσης στο λιμανι μπορει να γινει και ανεφοδιασμος Bunkering ειτε φρεσκα και Fresh Water. Σημειωση, το diesel κοστιζει 200$ πιο ακριβω απο τη Fujairah, οπως καταλαβατε εκει ειναι..πιασοκ...λιδες (sorry ετσι..). Ακομα να επισκεφτειτε το λιμανι μονο εφ'οσων ειναι αναγκη γιατι ετσι και εχει Ραμαζανι, τοτε...βοηθεια σας (οπως αλλωστε και μεις το επισκευτικαμε την 3η μερα του Ραμαζανίου...). 
Τελος το λιμανι διαθετει 2 anchorage το Alpha και Bravo. Το πρωτο ειναι για πλοια που προκειται να κανουν operation και περιμενουν σειρα ενω το δευτερο ειναι για πλοια που απλως θα κανουν Bunkering.
Για να μην τα πολυλογώ σας ξεκιναω με μερικες φωτο απο την προσεγγιση στο λιμανι και βεβαια θα ακολουθησουν και άλλες.
Τη σειρα την παραδιδω στον φιλο μου Παναγιώτη για μια πιο εμπεριστατομενη πληροφορηση του λιμανιου.

DSC02084.JPG

DSC02082.JPG

DSC02083.JPG

DSC02085.JPG

DSC02086.JPG

----------


## mastrokostas

Port Salalah ! Αυτά είναι λιμάνια να επισκεφτείς !Να σου μείνει αξέχαστο !Μόνο που το ακούς, είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι μια ομορφιά .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Επισης, τωρα που η πειρατια ειναι στα πανω της, ειναι ενα απο τα λιμανια που συγκεντρωνουν στοιχεια των Coalition Forces που βρισκονατι στο Κολπο του Αντεν.


Σε παγκόσμια αποκλειστικότητα οι περιπέτειες του Eng ...Sparrow  στις θάλασσες των πειρατών :Very Happy: ...
Salalah1.jpg

Salalah2.jpg
Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.salalahport.com/image_gallery.aspx

Έχεις βγάλει καμιά πιο κοντινή φωτογραφία το βράχο νότια από την είσοδο (στη βάση του μώλου) που έχει στην κορυφή το λιμεναρχείο (Port Master); Ο τύπος εκεί πάνω πρέπει να είναι ο καλύτερος του χωριού (μάλλον της όασης) με την καλύτερη θέα! Φαίνεται λίγο στις φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## Eng

> Σε παγκόσμια αποκλειστικότητα οι περιπέτειες του Eng ...Sparrow  στις θάλασσες των πειρατών...
> Salalah1.jpg
> 
> Salalah2.jpg
> Πηγή εικόνων: http://www.salalahport.com/image_gallery.aspx
> 
> Έχεις βγάλει καμιά πιο κοντινή φωτογραφία το βράχο νότια από την είσοδο (στη βάση του μώλου) που έχει στην κορυφή το λιμεναρχείο (Port Master); Ο τύπος εκεί πάνω πρέπει να είναι ο καλύτερος του χωριού (μάλλον της όασης) με την καλύτερη θέα! Φαίνεται λίγο στις φωτογραφίες σου.


Λοιπον αγαπητε μου και φιλε μου Παναγιωτη, εισαι παραπολύ καλός αλλά και "παλιόπαιδο"  :Razz:  Το post σου ηταν φανταστικο!!!!
Τωρα αυτο που βλεπεις για Tower ειναι απλα μια παραπεταμενη εξέδρα απάντλησης. Στην πορεία θα σου δειξω και απο κοντα και το λιμανι. Για την ωρα να σου αφιερωσω, για την υπεροχη παρέμβαση αλλά και χαρακτηρισμο σου.. :Very Happy: , καρε καρε την επιβιβαση του Πιλοτου στο Pilot station 1 μίλι περιπου εξω απο τη μπουκα.

DSC02087.JPG

DSC02088.JPG

DSC02089.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Έχεις βγάλει καμιά πιο κοντινή φωτογραφία το βράχο νότια από την είσοδο (στη βάση του μώλου) που έχει στην κορυφή το λιμεναρχείο (Port Master); Ο τύπος εκεί πάνω πρέπει να είναι ο καλύτερος του χωριού (μάλλον της όασης) με την καλύτερη θέα! Φαίνεται λίγο στις φωτογραφίες σου.





> Τωρα αυτο που βλεπεις για Tower ειναι απλα μια παραπεταμενη εξέδρα απάντλησης. Στην πορεία θα σου δειξω και απο κοντα και το λιμανι. Για την ωρα να σου αφιερωσω, για την υπεροχη παρέμβαση αλλά και χαρακτηρισμο σου.., καρε καρε την επιβιβαση του Πιλοτου στο Pilot station 1 μίλι περιπου εξω απο τη μπουκα.


Δε λέω για αυτό μέσα στο λιμάνι αλλά το βράχο με κάποιος φοίνικες στην κορφή (στα αριστερά της τελευτάιας φωτογραφίας στο πρώτο post) το λιμεναρχείο σημειώνεται με μια άγκυρα στη θέση 16° 56,05' B 54° 00,45' A στο παρακάτω επικόλλημα.  
Το επικόλλημα θα μας βοηθήσει να καταλλάβουμε και την διαδικασία της πλοήγησης αφού βλέπουμε το δίαυλο που σας περάσατε και τη μπουκα στις πρώτες φωτογραφίες (οι σημαδούρες έχουν αλλάξει λίγο από τότε όπως φάινεται), η πορέια μέχρινα παρετε πιλότο φάινεται στο χ΄ρτη στο πρώτο μήνυμα. Περιμένω τις περιγραφές και τις φωτογραφίες σου το λιμανάκι φαίνεται να έχει έχει αρκετά για να συζητήσουμε.
Salalah3.jpg

----------

